# Wanted to share a success story. :)



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

I decided to take out one of my three tank dividers, merging my green and red male crowntail with four of my females. He was with one of my females before, and they seemed to get along pretty well. It's going... well, swimmingly. xD
He doesn't flare very often, and doesn't chase the girls at all. The female that I had wanted to mate him with flared at him a bit, but they've all calmed down.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

How long has it been that they are all together? Keep and eye on them. I can almost guarantee that sooner or later you'll have a problem.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

It's only been since Friday, so I have been keeping a close watch on them. Bad luck with a puffer freed up another 10 gallon that I have which I can use if any problems come up.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

good thing. Keep it close by.


----------

